# Painting synthetic stock?



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys. I've got a marlin XL7 with a black synthetic stock and blued barrel. I would like to paint the stock OD green or desert tan to give it some contrast. Has anyone tried this with success? Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Woody


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*camo*

don't paint it DIP IT!
http://www.timbersedgecamo.com/What-is-MyDipKit-.html


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have used *Krylon Fusion Camo* paint on several synthetic stocks with great success. I cut my templates out of masking tape. If you scratch it up, you're just a rattle can away from fixing it.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

yep, the Krylon fusion camo paint works great. i put on about 5-6 coats of matte clear coat when finished. make sure and use some painters tape over the recoil pad. i just went and found some dead limbs from a tree on the ground and broke them up to some smaller pieces, then laid them on the stock in all different directions, then pick the first paint you want to use and start lightly spaying. i would move the sticks up and down the stock as i painted from one section to another. once i finished with one paint color, i would start over with the new color - just make sure to move the sticks around to create a pattern. practice on a 2x4 or something first to get an idea of how its done. i also heard that pine needles or bristles from a broom work too.

i also sanded the stock channel to free float the barrel prior to my camo job. this was for a weatherby vanguard w/ green stock. i could not believe how much stock pressure was put on the barrel. i had to remove quite a bit of plastic to completely free float it.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

I have done several... Work in a body shop so comes pretty easy... Have it scuffed & cleaned very well before painting for proper adhesion of the paint to plastic. remove from gun & remove but plate for clean look & no edges... I use also little limbs or bushes like "FI****" for the pattern. I use a green leafy plant,bush, or weed that I like hold against the stock & spay your colors one at a time allowing 5 or so minutes between coats to let them tack off . Then when it's done apply a clear coat. I go with gloss just to be different than flat camo. Gives it a little pop.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Plastic flowers/plants/ferns work well for the pattern material. They don't get soggy when painted and will last through a pretty big project.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

No doubt what to do. I did it to my AR a-2 stock, as have many other people, and it works like a champ. Log into Brownells.com and buy yourself a can of aluma hyde. I used coyote and it came out great. Won't nick. Easy to put on, but follow the directions explicitly.

THE JAMMER


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

I think im gonna try the Krylon Fusion camo. Is this something i can pick up at home depot or lowes or do i need to go to a specialty shop? Thanks for all the replies guys.

Woody


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

wallyworld has it. just practice on an old 2x4 if you have one to get an idea on how the pattern will turn out. you could also just spray a cardboard box too. make sure to get the stock completly free from oil, residue etc... i used rubbing alcohol with latex gloves.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

www.riflestockpainting.com
I sent my XL7 to them last year and they had it done in 2 weeks and its textured like a non slip also


----------

